# My Animated Man eating Plant prop new for Halloween 2019 display



## a nightmare on maple ave (May 14, 2017)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow! That is one cool creature! Nice effect with the smaller heads popping out at the end, too.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet!!! Also love the baby popping heads


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Very cool
I love it


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

A work of art you have made.


----------



## BJS (Jun 28, 2015)

Looks awesome. Great job.
I would love to see some constructions videos.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

What awesome detail. I would love to see this up close so I could better appreciate the fine work. I kept expecting the big head to bend down, but the small heads popping out caught me unaware. Good job.


----------



## wyndbourn (Oct 16, 2013)

Adorable! I love it, great job!


----------



## costumetiger (Apr 2, 2019)

Wow, just like little shop of horrors


----------



## Dolly (Oct 30, 2016)

Wow, that’s awesome.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Love it. That's why parents tell their children "better eat your vegetables", otherwise one day they may just eat you.
How did you construct that?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Feed me, Seymour. 
Wow, great prop. I love the little guys around the bottom.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Brilliant!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice. Good job on the animation.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!!! Great job!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Pretty freakin cool!


----------

